# New Betta!



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Sooo, I was at Walmart today buying this tank

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

When I saw a DRAGON boy in HORRIBLE conditions. What did I do? I bought him. His water is filthy and reminds me of pee, like the color. -ew-

So, he is going to go in that tank for now and then eventually I'll divide it in half and put my purple boy in one part.

Attached are some "befrore" pictures of him. I'll get "after" pictures when I've gotten the tank all set up (first time heater too!)


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is very pretty. Eww that water is gross. I can't wait to see more pics of him after he is settles in.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Sooooooooooo Walmart sucks. 

The tank is CRACKED ALL TO HECK!!!!

The problem? It was the last one so I'm thinking we are going to take it back and say it didn't have a hood either 

Not sure if I want to do that though because if I take it back with the hood and buy a 10 gallon without a hood it's 13.99 but then to buy a hood it's 23.99. So we are thinking we'll just keep the hood and say it didn't have one, payback for not checking their items before putting them on the shelves.


Tell me I'm wrong if you think I am. I want to know what you guys think before I do it.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

We are going to take it all back, hood and all. It's not worse the hassle. Might just invest in a 10 gallon from Petsmart.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW that's the worst tank I've ever seen! But it's probably better to just take it back, hood and all. Wash your hands of their crap, and give them a stern lecture for selling items so obviously ruined.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry about your new tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry about your tank. The water in that cup IS gross! I'm glad you got the fish.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

So, this lady I've been talking to (was gonna buy a 2g off her but didn't) and she says that Dragon Bettas don't do well in fresh water and that they prefer brackish water.

Is this true?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

HAHAHA!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! That is the funniest thing I've heard all day... Definantly not true. 

LOL!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, he's sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! That's hilarious, I'm sorry!  Sooo not true... Your boy is gorgeous! Sorry about the tank, that stinks. :/


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Well okay then XD I'm happy that's not true.

I don't know if this boy is sick or not but he isn't very active. He doesn't want to swim around and he is always butt down and head up by the surface. He eats fine but I guess he's just depressed?

I changed his water, haven't put him in a tank or anything yet. I don't want to put him in one of my extra bowls and stress him out and then have my mom bring home another 5 gallon (like she's supposed to) so I think I'm just going to keep him in his cup and clean it everyday until I can get him in a tank.

Here is a picture of him in clean water, basically. he made it dirty over night and I have not cleaned it yet XD Also, as you can see his tail is an absolute MESS. I guess he did it himself unless he was born with it like that.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww poor guy! Do you have aquarium salt? That heals fins up nicely.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Awww poor guy! Do you have aquarium salt? That heals fins up nicely.


I don't. Petsmart should sell some right? I'll have to ask the lady to show me where it is next time I go in.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww poor guy... He's beautiful, hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I get my aquarium salt at Petsmart.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

So, my mom brought me home another tank. This time from the Walmart in the next town over XD

Here are some pictures of it set up. No water yet. I want to see what my mother thinks of it. Right now it's in my room but we might move it into the living room or the kitchen. Don't know yet.

One question... is the filter that comes with this tank set too powerful for a betta?

Also, would it be OK to split this tank later on? It's 5g so that means split in half it would be 2.5 on each side.. That's the minimum size recommended right?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks great!!!! 

You COULD divide it, but it is kinda pushing it. if you kept up with your WCs and cycled it, you'd be fine.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody.

For those of you who have bought this tank from Walmart before -- is the filter that comes with it too strong for a Betta?


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, went and got some Aquarium Salt from Walmart.

How should I add it to the tank? Should I add it before I add him or after?


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the same tank. The filter seemed to strong for Buster too so I baffeled it with a ziplock snack bag with some marbles and water in it. Then placed it over the out flow. Seems fine now. Buster will wiggle his way behind the bag then rocket out with the flow like a water slide though. :-D He seems to like it.

The first one that I bought from Wal-Mart was broken up just like yours too! I turned around and went right back, got me another one, checked it out *in the store*, then came home. NOT A GOOD DAY. I am 30 - 35 minutes *away from* Wal-Mart! Made me so mad. Thankfully, they did have one other one at the store and it was ok.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

breannakristine said:


> Also, would it be OK to split this tank later on? It's 5g so that means split in half it would be 2.5 on each side.. That's the minimum size recommended right?


That would still be about 5 times more than the minimum size. Dividing that tank would work just fine, if you wanted to go that route! ;-)


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

He didn't make it. We are taking his body back to Walmart tomorrow, along with a letter to the manager.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh no! He was such a beauty!! I'm sorry  RIP

Give them a piece of your mind!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

glad you got a new tank, sorry about your new guy


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody. It's sad but I did the best I could with him. At least he didn't die in dirty pee colored water.

On another note, I just finished getting my purple boy, Purple Haze used to the temp and water so now he is in the 5g. I will check on him later and if he is doing good I will take some pictures. He was healthy to begin with so I think that he will make it. He ate the bloodworm I gave him when I first put him in so it all looks good =)


----------

